# Question about teats?



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

So my girl Alaska is about to kid in about a week or so. She has two teats On each side( in the pic it only shows one side,but the other side looks the exact same!).She has 4 teats! Will this effect her when her kids try to drink? Or is it better(like if she has trips)?I have been having baby goats for 4 years, but none of my goats have ever had this problem! I have seen teats like this on one side, but not both! Please help, thanks!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Extra teats are pretty common in boers. (I'm guessing she's a boer from your avatar?)
The extra teats are basically worthless, no milk is produced from them. They are just "there". Sometimes they might cause trouble from young kids when finding the correct teat, but once the kids are older they shouldn't have a problem.
It is pretty much that same thing as having an extra teat on one side..


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have heard of someone who's boer goat had 4 teats that worked. If that is the case, I would see it as a bonus. They are very un-wanted in dairy breeds, but I have seen them a lot in boers. When she comes in milk, you might want to see if milk comes out. If it doesn't, I would think it was just extra work for the newborn kids. I don't know if that is a problem, but I wish you luck with her!

Happy kidding!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They probably have an orifice. I love the 4 working; more room at the table.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree if. They all work 4 is better when their are multiple kiddos trying to eat at the same time.

I have a few does with 2x2 teats like yours (only alot bigger from a few years of kids sucking in them) all four teats function! All her kids get plenty to eat


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Teats like this can be a problem, especially if you kid in cold weather. Kids can become tired or weak before they find the functioning teat and die. This type of udder conformation is also heritable, so her doelings can have multiple teats as well.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I would just watch her kids to make sure they get enough to eat. From the size of them, they look like they could all work! If they have a hole in them, they should produce milk, the more the merrier!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I always wondered why cows had four teats when usually only had singles..and goat only have two when they often kid multiples..??..Usually but not always.all four teats should work...its the tiny ones that usually do not..but those look pretty good size..as said already..keep a very close eye on babies for a few days to be sure they are getting enough to eat and not struggle to choose at the buffet table : ) choices choices...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Two well separated teats on a side (like the picture) is not considered bad teat structure in a boer. Nothing wrong with your goat, lansterlou.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

GoatCrazy said:


> Teats like this can be a problem, especially if you kid in cold weather. Kids can become tired or weak before they find the functioning teat and die. This type of udder conformation is also heritable, so her doelings can have multiple teats as well.


In my experience kids always find the functional & we usually kid 
Jan-Feb. I have only had one with a 3rd blind teat


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Same i got two does with four and two with 3


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats the age of your girl Imthegrt?


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back everyone! I am going to watch her closely when she is going to have kids! She's due April 2, but her udder hasn't really filled up or anything so not sure when! Hopefully soon  this is her first year kidding so hoping she's a good mamma!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

That one there is around a year old.









The other three I got today there 4 months old


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nancy d said:


> In my experience kids always find the functional & we usually kid
> Jan-Feb. I have only had one with a 3rd blind teat


I'm glad to hear that, unfortunately I've lost several because of blind teats. I've also had a few not find the functional teat even after I got them nursing and came back to find them hungry, cold, and weak. It is definitely a culling factor in my herd because of that.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We snip if this arises.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> We snip if this arises.


Snip the tit??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have heard that 2x2 functional teats are very common in Boers. We've never kept a 2x2 to breed to find out. Not keeping them had nothing to do with their teats, I'd rather have a 2x2 functional teated Boer doe than a 1x1. Especially after having triplets lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

2x2 teats should have a space in between them. you should be able to see belly skin between the two teats and the teats should be lined up evenly front to back and not sideways at all. 
The photos inthgrt1, is really more like a teat with a kicker on it. The kicker means it is not split, but it is at the base of hte main teat. It is a little less acceptable than a clean 2x2, but still fairly common to see in commercial and wether maker herds. A clean 2x2 meaning the teats are sepeated with space. Some people like to beable to get a finger in between the two teats to call it a well spaced clean 2x2. 

you can go to ABG and look up their teat structure chart, to learn what is acceptable, questionable and disqualification in the show ring.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

imthegrt1 said:


> Snip the tit??


Alot of people will snip extra or unwanted teats. I won't for two reasons. I've heard it can cause alot of problems when a doe is in milk and if I buy a doe that has been through 3 different people, the information about the snipped teat may get lost. How am I supposed to breed it out if I don't know it is there?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Will post a pic of my 2x2 doe when I get a chance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2x2 separate teats are really good and are accepted in ABGA, they recognized, that boers do have multiples, the First Doe pictured in this Topic is perfect and of equal size , so odds are good, they may all work.

When a 1x1 has trips, it is a nightmare, the Dam gets teat injuries from kids fighting over them. 2x2 teat structures, can handle all kids, at the same time with no kids waiting to eat. 

2x2 such as the original poster has shown, separated like that, will spread wide apart when the Doe freshens, there is plenty of room, for all the kids to get in there.


As to the snipping teats, it is dishonest to a new owner , thinking they are getting a clean teated goat, to find, the offspring have a lot of flaws and snipping, can ruin a Doe when they freshen, as the teat may( balloon).Or even block off milk flow to the good teat. I really recommend not snipping.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I would think that if one was a blind teat, you could tape it off with teat tape, then the kid wouldn't even try to nurse on it. (I am a big fan of teat tape-it works wonders!)


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

In the wild, goats usually have 1 or 2 kids. Multiples came with the quality feed of domestication.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

My doe is 2x2 as well and both appear functional. If I remember right, her dam was 2x2 functional as well. Your goats teats look functional. I see it as a bonus if she has more than 2 kids! Happy kidding!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are my 2x2 does teats. One is slightly smaller but all are functional


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Looks good Dani 
*


----------

